# Apple watch face with Rolex logo



## entropy96

What do you guys think about these watch faces that blatantly use the Rolex brandings without express permission?


----------



## [BOBO]

I'm just as upset about this as I would be about a kid drawing the Rolex logo in a notebook.


----------



## entropy96

[BOBO] said:


> I'm just as upset about this as I would be about a kid drawing the Rolex logo in a notebook.


Do you think this will cause some sort of legal issues between Apple and Rolex in the foreseeable future?


----------



## SLWoodster

I think Cartier is the one who should be concerned.


----------



## utzelu

As long as they match the shape and character of the case, no issue. The Rolex dials don't, but the Cartier one does.

How do these faces work? I thought there is no way to install custom faces except using photos. I guess these are picture based, but how do the hands work?


----------



## Commandercody66

This is about as tacky as sticking a Ferrari shield on the side of your Ford Focus [ no offence to Ford owners  ]


----------



## DantonIzzo

I don’t care enough to have it bother me.


----------



## BarracksSi

entropy96 said:


> Do you think this will cause some sort of legal issues between Apple and Rolex in the foreseeable future?


No.

Maybe whoever is writing the software to side load the fake faces will get a letter from Rolex, though.

Same as the emulation software that got a shutdown order from Nintendo last week - it wasn't the hardware/OS maker that got into trouble, it was the app developer.


----------



## complexcarbs

[BOBO] said:


> I'm just as upset about this as I would be about a kid drawing the Rolex logo in a notebook.


So stark raving mad?


----------



## makeupsweden

entropy96 said:


> What do you guys think about these watch faces that blatantly use the Rolex brandings without express permission?
> 
> View attachment 16123843
> 
> View attachment 16123844
> 
> View attachment 16123845
> 
> View attachment 16123846
> 
> View attachment 16123847
> 
> View attachment 16123848
> 
> View attachment 16123849
> 
> very likely watch it's for shell or lunch. Fidget Toys Simple Dimple


----------



## Msiekierski

If I get a sea-dweller face, will the water resistance match what it says on the dial? 😂😂😂


----------



## [BOBO]

complexcarbs said:


> So stark raving mad?


Pretty much, yes. I've managed to wreck some furniture and a window in my home office and I'm told the police is on their way.

Those damn kids.


----------



## [BOBO]

entropy96 said:


> Do you think this will cause some sort of legal issues between Apple and Rolex in the foreseeable future?


Very much no.


----------



## jon1

[BOBO] said:


> Very much no.


If anything this is free advertising for Rolex...it's not like anyone would mistake it for...a Rolex.


----------



## BarracksSi

jon1 said:


> If anything this is free advertising for Rolex...it's not like anyone would mistake it for...a Rolex.


lol like Rolex needs any more advertising      🤦‍♂️


----------



## sdiver68

Rolex will have a problem with direct use of their name/logo. If they simply let it go, they run into legal issues in protecting their trademark.


----------



## carbon_dragon

If Apple created the screens, Rolex might be able to do something, but otherwise probably not. Plus, my experiences with my (much crappier) Polar Ignite 2 is that as a watch, it sucks. It can just about record workouts and activity, but using it as a watch usually results in pulling your arm up and seeing nothing. by the time you get the watch to display, you no longer care about the time. I suspect that the Apple watch, though more full featured, is probably much the same. I have an iMac, a Macbook Air, an iPad and an iPhone and I can tell you that THOSE devices seem to be working pretty hard these days to keep from being intuitive and easy to use. I suspect Rolex would just laugh.


----------



## sdiver68

carbon_dragon said:


> If Apple created the screens, Rolex might be able to do something, but otherwise probably not


Apple can pull it from the App Store, right? And build routines to protect IP from sideloading.


----------



## BarracksSi

sdiver68 said:


> Apple can pull it from the App Store, right? And build routines to protect IP from sideloading.


Which app is it?


----------



## Pzykotik_Prinz

BarracksSi said:


> No.
> 
> Maybe whoever is writing the software to side load the fake faces will get a letter from Rolex, though.
> 
> Same as the emulation software that got a shutdown order from Nintendo last week - it wasn't the hardware/OS maker that got into trouble, it was the app developer.


+1

I believe this to be the case as well. Unless the App is developed and written by Apple themselves


----------



## Puhrist

Just funny, no issue


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Font looks off. I don't think those are real Rolex's.


----------



## seadial

Serves as advertising for Rolex.


----------



## Pzykotik_Prinz

seadial said:


> Serves as advertising for Rolex.


...Like they need more help in advertising LOL.


----------



## seadial

Pzykotik_Prinz said:


> ...Like they need more help in advertising LOL.


Every little bit helps.


----------



## Medusa

The only way people will know about Rolex in the future will be from smartwatch faces. Its already happening. The future is now.


----------



## mark2828

I don’t have an issue with it … I think it’s odd but I don’t have a problem with it 

One of my favourite Apple Watch faces is the Pepsi GMT face and anybody who cares enough to notice it and has a slight interest in watches might recognise it as a nod to the Rolex GMT 

But going full on with a Rolex watch face is a bit bizarre as no one is going to think your wearing a Rolex if you are going for that vibe ? 

On a side note I personally think Apple as a brand is doing well enough without having people resort to sprucing it up with one of these faces 

The Hermes however that is a real working watch face so I guess that is different as they sell the branded watch brands and it’s an actual collaboration


----------



## viknijjar

I’m outraged by these “homage” watches. Disgusting.


----------



## Eric_M

How long is the waitlist for a panda Daytona Apple Watch?


----------



## sdiver68

Pzykotik_Prinz said:


> +1
> 
> I believe this to be the case as well. Unless the App is developed and written by Apple themselves


Nope, platform owners have some liability as well



Apple - Legal - Trademark Information - Thank You


----------



## Munkie Magik

? Dear god. Those are _terrible_

Why would anyone (who isn't under the age of 15) so willingly do something so lame ?.....unless it's being done as some sort of ironic take down of the hype train ??‍♂ (I know it's not being done in this sense, but always willing to give the benefit of the doubt, no matter how implausible).

I'm sure Rolex and the likes will just issue a take down notice/cease and desist notice to Apple and the app developer in due course.

I suspect Apple will comply with that request once received. Not worth getting into a tiff with companies like Rolex over the few shekels they take in the App store commission from the sale of these skins.


----------



## BarracksSi

Munkie Magik said:


> I suspect Apple will comply with that request once received. Not worth getting into a tiff with companies like Rolex over the few shekels they take in the App store commission from the sale of these skins.


I've never seen faces on sale in the App Store. Not like this, anyway. Apple isn't making money off of something that doesn't exist.

Someone has posted links to facer.io, but nothing it does replaces hands or dials - it only packages apps with their own complications, which then work with existing Apple faces.


----------



## Munkie Magik

BarracksSi said:


> I've never seen faces on sale in the App Store. Not like this, anyway. Apple isn't making money off of something that doesn't exist.
> 
> Someone has posted links to facer.io, but nothing it does replaces hands or dials - it only packages apps with their own complications, which then work with existing Apple faces.


Oh right. I stand corrected then.

I'm pretty uninitiated when it comes to apps and Apple watches. Figured those skins were App Store stuff but clearly I'm wrong on that.

I'm a bad millennial


----------



## JubileeJim

SLWoodster said:


> I think Cartier is the one who should be concerned.
> 
> View attachment 16123884


JLC could have one that's just the battery charge where the power reserve is on the Reverso


----------



## BarracksSi

Munkie Magik said:


> I'm a bad millennial


----------



## usccopeland

It's lame in my opinion but enjoy your Apple Watch.


----------



## Ken123

I think they should make a virtual cyclops lens over the date window...only if the wrist is at the perfect angle +/- 2 degrees does the date show clearly centered.


----------



## vmgotit

It is this kind of thinking that make the Apple iWatch so popular with many. Wonder when the iWatch will have a cool Moon faze face? Or a Four Seasons dial collection like GS. Maybe, Apple could have it so your watch face charges automatically with the Four Season Watch Theme? Vance.


----------



## mcmikey

vmgotit said:


> It is this kind of thinking that make the Apple iWatch so popular with many. Wonder when the iWatch will have a cool Moon faze face? Or a Four Seasons dial collection like GS. Maybe, Apple could have it so your watch face charges automatically with the Four Season Watch Theme? Vance.


They already do a moon phase face.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

Is there a waiting list to use these watch faces on an apple watch?

That's not very Rolex-like if you can just readily download this.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

Will Apple sue H Moser & Cie for infringing on the Apple watch? 🤔


----------



## carbon_dragon

sdiver68 said:


> Apple can pull it from the App Store, right? And build routines to protect IP from sideloading.


I don't know how that app works so I don't know. That said, I have a giant Leica M10 on my Apple Ipad. Should Leica come after me?


----------



## brenguy

Lol I kinda love that.


----------



## utzelu

WhiskeyTengu said:


> Will Apple sue H Moser & Cie for infringing on the Apple watch?


Jokes aside, the H Moser CEO said in an interview that they talked with Apple before doing this watch and even that it was an homage to the AW.


----------



## beberepede

can you please help tonget those faces


----------



## CousinVinny

SLWoodster said:


> I think Cartier is the one who should be concerned.
> 
> View attachment 16123884


Ooo… I may need to find this watch face


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## matthewh133

Gotta assume Rolex wouldn't be too happy about it.


----------



## JTK Awesome

A better idea is to double-wrist aWatch and


----------



## verp

Oh my!!!! How does Rolex feel bout that tho?


----------



## RandM

It would have to be a very unusual circumstance to convince me it is anything but lame and a bit sad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Omega2882

Looks cool, figure no one will mistake that for a real Rolex so what’s the harm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffW2

I have an Apple Watch and would never buy a Rolex so don’t understand why anyone would create the Rolex face.

I have had my Apple Watch for 15 days and only have 8 bands so far. Need to look for some more. 

Jeff


----------



## jzet

Kinda cool but why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

